# Browning 1955 barrel bushing



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I am looking for a new Black barrel Bushing for a Browning 1955, .380 cal. Today when I got home from shooting mine I noticed the bushing was about 1/16th out of place. I believe it has been removed many times and the little ears have been worn down. Any ideas where I can purchase one?
J


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Numrich/Gun Parts Corp., maybe.
Click on: Firearm Parts & Accessories | Military Surplus | Numrich Gun Parts


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I found the barrel Bushing or as it is called a Slide Ring from Commemorative Arms in St. Louis, MO. It is code # P057330 and costs $35 + shipping of $7 for a total of $42. 
Went to the PO to purchase a money order and the line was out the door, April 15th IRS crowd. I will go tomorrow and complete the MO deal when the crowd is down.


----------

